# Insect Bites for Pediatrics



## prettiestmedina (Jun 24, 2015)

In reviewing the ICD10 book, I do not see a code for "whole body", will we have to list all parts separately?  Does anybody have any insight they would like to share on the topic?

TIA (thanks in advance)


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Jun 26, 2015)

This is not ideal but the GEMS cross 919.4 to T07, unspecified multiple injuries. The guidelines instruct to assign for each injury but you really could only report 12 and link the service to 4. "When coding injuries, assign separate codes for each injury unless a combination code is provided, in which case the combination code is assigned. Code T07, Unspecified multiple injuries should not be assigned in the inpatient setting unless information for a more specific code is not available."

If it were chigger bites or other type of infestation, you could arrive at a more specific code like B88.0.


----------

